# Gentle Leader Easy Walk Harnesses



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone using this and happy with it? Clips in front to prevent pulling. Thinking to get one for my 75 pd female, pulls when she knows were heading home. I have tried treats and training does not work for her. Once she knows were heading back there goes my arm socket.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I've tried it--It works ok but I I don't think Sib will ever stop pulling--I finally gave up and bought a 20' leash and let her enjoy her walk ..I have worked almost 1 year at trying to get her to heel and her previous owner gave her up cuz of it..But-back to the gentle leader--if I had it to do over I think I would go with the Halti--Same theory but looks hardier to me.. 
good luck


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Zoe, I will try to find the Halti, the other is all over the place in stores.


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

HeidiW said:


> Anyone using this and happy with it? Clips in front to prevent pulling. Thinking to get one for my 75 pd female, pulls when she knows were heading home. I have tried treats and training does not work for her. Once she knows were heading back there goes my arm socket.


I had one for my GSD when she was a tad younger and it seemed to do OK...but then at some point, it no longer worked as well. 

I haven't used it since and now I just keep training her to walk beside me...she's doing much better so I think your real focus area should be the training and not buying something to skip out on the training...just my 2 cents though.

In the event that training still doesn't do it, I'd try a prong...but I can't imagine after some hardwork and training, you would still have an issue...


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

My pup is 67 pounds, a year and 3 months, and I have been using this on his since 11 months. Some use it as a training tool so they can eventually move back to a regular collar with no pulling.

I no longer own a collar I use this for everything. I can hold the leash with my pinky and he can take off and he will literally be halted in his tracks and spun in a circle by the head collar.

He no longer pulls at all on walks, just walks by my side. However, it is very useful when training in fearful situations or in big crowds. Can't pull at all and you have complete control without looking like you are holding your dog back.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I'm sorry but I read your post wrong----I never used the harness.. only the collar along with a pronged collar because Sibis such a powerful puller. I never tried the collar just by itself (which might be a good idea)! DUH....
jan


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've used the Sense-ation harness which is similar to the Easy Walk. It did help a little bit with pulling but it gave very little control besides that. I ended up switching to a Halti instead which gave a lot of control and also prevented the pulling, so I was able to work on training her to walk on a loose leash. Now she walks well on a loose leash with a regular collar and I rarely use the Halti.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks! I am talking about the chest harness, that goes around the rib cage, not the head muzzle halti. there is also a brand by halti that is a harness, confusing. I will give the gentle leader a try it only cost $ 16 at dog .com. Hope to use it as a training method also.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I tried the halti that goes on the head. He slipped out of it and went running down the street, so that was out. I tried a Sense-Ation front-connect harness with Kopper and it worked really well to stop his pulling. Then he broke the plastic slider that adjusts the size. I'd go with the Sense-Able, which has metal hardware instead, but I liked the front-connect harness very much.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry, when I said I switched to a Halti I meant the head halter one. 
The Sense-ation harness we used before is a front attach harness similar to the Easy Walk.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

OK I am confused now lol

I am talking about the head harness that looks like a horse bridle. I tried the harness that goes around the body and that did nothing at all.

To each his own!

PS: Have someone at the store show you how to put it on BEFORE you leave (if you get the "horse bridle" easy walk harness). Otherwise it could take hours lol

I am not sure which device the person who's dog slipped out is talking about, but if you put the one I am talking about on correctly it is impossible for it to slip off the dogs head. (If you have it too loose around the muzzle it can come off, which is why I recommend asking someone at the store to show you)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> I am not sure which device the person who's dog slipped out is talking about, but if you put the one I am talking about on correctly it is impossible for it to slip off the dogs head.


You're talking about this one right here?








My dogs do the impossible every day.  His throat was the same width as the widest part of his head. He pulled straight backwards, did this little flip thing with his head, and was free. Nothing is impossible with a determined GSD!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I thought the Halti headcollars have a safety strap you attach to the dog's collar, so if they did get out of the Halti their leash would still be attached to their collar via the strap. Mine actually doesn't have one of these because it is a really old model but I made my own using a really small training tab. However I have never had my dog pull the Halti off or get out of it at all.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should train your dog not to pull.
do you think your dog can't pull because it's in a harness???



HeidiW said:


> Anyone using this and happy with it? Clips in front to prevent pulling. Thinking to get one for my 75 pd female, pulls when she knows were heading home. I have tried treats and training does not work for her. Once she knows were heading back there goes my arm socket.


----------

